# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  اجرا چند کیوری همزمان توسط dbexpress

## Borland.C

می خوام چندتا کیوری رو *همزمان(نه تک تک)* توسط کامپوننت dbexpress اجرا کنم.
نمی خوام به صورت خط به خط ارسال و اجرا بشه اگه نمونه رو با دقت نگاه کنید متوجه میشید
کسی نظر یا راهکاری داره؟(به جز ذخیره در فایل اجرا توسط کامند)
insert into T1(a,b,c) values(1,2,3);
set @myvar = LAST_INSERT_ID();
insert into T2(z,x,y) values(@myvar ,0,0);
Databae: MySQL

----------

